# If YOU could design your perfect Kindle cover...what would it be?



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

I know there are a lot of really talented, crafty people on this board who can conceptualize and create their perfect case.  I am not one of them.  But, that doesn't mean I don't really wish someone made the case/cover of my dreams...

I would love, love, love a case that wasn't obstructive or intrusive and held the Kindle in place...similar to the hinges or Noreve's rail system.  I don't love the corner holders.

I would want a navy, distressed real leather cover.  Fun colors.  Vivid colors.  

I would love to have the ability to emboss the cover with my favorite book quotes, or sayings to make it personal.  

Anyone know of any companies who do this sort of thing?  I have patrolled Etsy and come up with nothing...nada.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

My perfect cover would be an Oberon with the stiffness of the Medge with either MEdges invisible four corner that they no longer make, or Oberons velcro option that they don't offer any more. Also, I would like a place for MEdges E Luminator light as well.


----------



## Nebula7 (Apr 21, 2011)

I purchased this RooCase for my Mom. She absolutely loves it. I have the DX and there is nothing like it. I'd like to see some manufacturers make some good DX cases.
I agree with you. The corner holding variety is not a good design.

http://www.amazon.com/rooCase-Leather-Adjustable-Wireless-Generation/dp/B004GIICB6/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1307879346&sr=8-7


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

~a tough Kevlar fabric
~a molded mounting system
~zippered
~exterior pockets
~masculine appearance

..........The M-Edge Latitude !!  (molded mounting system discontinued....sigh)


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Mine would be the Noreve, with a built-in light, and some design on the leather.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Noreve rail system would be my preference - doesn't obscure the front of the kindle and secure.  Like the hinges for that reason but still make me a little nervous.  Leather corner straps only above a mounting system like Javo-edge and unfortunatel the favored one by most companies.  

Real leather.  Again Noreve has very nice leather but not a lot of color options and their website doesn't give you the best picture of how they actually look.  Forte leather has beautiful leather and colors and if they could make a cover like Noreve I would be thrilled.  So many custom options and great customer service but no kindle book style cover.  

Closure - depends on the cover.    

Colors - good selection and accurate display.

Light - built in or place for a light

I have quite a few covers that I like but unfortunately none are perfect in every way.  So far Amazon is probably the closest and then Oberon but so many things they could do better.


----------



## elakkljakldf (May 15, 2011)

I want a secure holding system (but no holster) and that means no little corner elastics. Which means either a molded system or a rail system. I'd like a zipper, but a built-in, strong magnet would also work for me. A stand where the part that touches the table is on the outside of the closed case would also be nice. Finally, I want a bright, sunny yellow color.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

The Amazon cover with a choice of Oberon type designs and instead of the elastic, a hidden magnet type closure that doesn't affect the streamlined look. And preferably about half the price it is now. (No, seriously, a £51 cover for a £111 device? You have _got_ to be kidding me .... )


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

EvilB said:


> "...but a built-in, strong magnet would also work for me..."


A strong magnet ? I would think that would interfere with the Kindles operation....


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

A customer of mine makes and sells various materials. One of which is a sort of "mood-leather" that changes colors when temperature changes. Example on a lounge thing.

I'd like a cover clad in that. The material is nice and soft, but is rather durable.

Oh, and I'd like the cover to print out $20 Amazon gift cards every 12 hours. That would be PERFECT.


----------



## hmcurriers (Apr 13, 2011)

My ideal cover is one that's made from leather with no filler materials, ages well with use, stands up to life with little kids around, and looks classy (I got to make mine  )



> A customer of mine makes and sells various materials. One of which is a sort of "mood-leather" that changes colors when temperature changes.


I'd be interested in a source for that material!


----------



## elakkljakldf (May 15, 2011)

NapCat said:


> A strong magnet ? I would think that would interfere with the Kindles operation....


 It doesn't. I meant one like on the javoedge.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

hmcurriers said:


> My ideal cover is one that's made from leather with no filler materials, ages well with use, stands up to life with little kids around, and looks classy (I got to make mine  )
> 
> I'd be interested in a source for that material!


Me too!!

Wonder if one of the etsy cover makers could do it. Or if possibly a leather goods person could adjust it to an already made cover.


----------



## K-Man (Jun 12, 2011)

I've been following this thread with great interest, as I make custom leather items.  Keep the desires/suggestions coming.


----------



## Trulte (Apr 2, 2011)

NapCat said:


> A strong magnet ? I would think that would interfere with the Kindles operation....


A magnet works perfectly fine! No problem with my Kindle at all when I used my black Sunny Savers Black Executive Leather Case Cover with magnet lock! Just SO convenient with the magnet! But no match for my Red Hummingbird Oberon when it comes to design!  I would love my Oberon with a magnet lock. That would be my perfect Kindle cover


----------



## inBOOK (Jun 7, 2011)

This is great information....as my new company evolves we can make just about anything and our patent pending holder eliminates the straps most people seem not to care for...some are suggesting highly customized, one of a kind cases as well, like custom embossing, etc. so that begs the question what would you be willing to pay for a custom case, premium leather, embossed quotes, distressed, etc.  Feedback please!


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

For a case, made to spec for me, using all the aspects I want and leaving nothing out?

Easily $100.00.  

I pay roughly $80.00 for the Noreve, which is close but not exact.  I have paid $100.00 for the Cole Haan, and that was my comfort limit.  The device costs under $200.00 for the 3G and I couldn't pay almost as much for the cover as I did for the Kindle itself.  

But yeah, $100.00 would be the sweet spot for me.  If it was less than $100.00, I'd be a forever customer.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Trulte said:


> A magnet works perfectly fine! No problem with my Kindle at all when I used my black Sunny Savers Black Executive Leather Case Cover with magnet lock! Just SO convenient with the magnet! But no match for my Red Hummingbird Oberon when it comes to design!  I would love my Oberon with a magnet lock. That would be my perfect Kindle cover


I agree it would be nice to have a different closure on the Oberon than the bungee although I don't like the leather string they use for the journals any better. So maybe the button could be on a leather strap with the magnet closure? It might detract from the cover design more or at least some of them. I have the ginkgo and love the design and color (red) and feel of it but not the corner straps that holds the kindle.

I like the M-edge closure on the Executive style but the case isn't real leather. Make that case in real leather with the molded mounting system and they'd have a real winner in my book! And in their usual selection of colors which I like but maybe add a lighter blue and or pink for some that prefer the light colors. I'd get that case in multiple colors with their light that I could use with anyone of them if I needed a light.


----------



## inBOOK (Jun 7, 2011)

*Italiahaircolor:

Great feedback. Your perfect case could be made follows with the possible exception of the embossing:*

I would love, love, love a case that wasn't obstructive or intrusive and held the Kindle in place. I don't love the corner holders.

I would want a navy, distressed real leather cover. Fun colors. Vivid colors.

I would love to have the ability to emboss the cover with my favorite book quotes, or sayings to make it personal.

Anyone know of any companies who do this sort of thing?

*I will update the boars when we move into custom covers. Likely price would be between $70 and $100.*


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

"I will update the boars when we move into custom covers. Likely price would be between $70 and $100."

I do hope you mean to have said *boards*. LOL


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

My ideal display would have solar panels built into the case for recharging. It would also be rugged, so you could step on it without cracking the display (props to the kevlar comment above). It would be a plain leather or leather-look case. I don't want my case to attract too much attention, let people think it is just a paper tablet inside. It could also have a light.


----------



## inBOOK (Jun 7, 2011)

Hmmm QuantumIguana you've just described inBOOK!. Step on protection and hide in plain sight security...photos above or here....http://kck.st/mFu95F


----------



## Myrindyl (Jun 19, 2011)

My perfect Kindle cover would be one of the top hinged stand styles in leather, with customizeable embossing and dying (not enough green stand covers out there in my opinion ), a built-in light, and solar charge capacity built in.


----------



## buyonamazon (Jun 19, 2011)

QuantumIguana said:


> My ideal display would have solar panels built into the case for recharging. It would also be rugged, so you could step on it without cracking the display (props to the kevlar comment above). It would be a plain leather or leather-look case. I don't want my case to attract too much attention, let people think it is just a paper tablet inside. It could also have a light.


Mine would have t







o be similar. For closing the case I would want to have a drawstring to make it look like a moleskin sketchbook.  I'm artsy, what can I say?


----------

